# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Домашний алтарь

## Yulia

Харе Кришна Ямуначарья дас!
Примите мои поклоны!

Я  хочу установить дома алтарь и запуталась совсем  в какой иерархии ставить изображения божеств, на сайте vasudeva.ru я нашла готовый алтарь для начинающих, и так изображения Радха Кришна стоят рядом с Панча-Таттва и Нрисимхадевой, я также читала что для начинающих лучше поклоняться Панча-Таттве, если так но не нужно ставить изображение Радха Кришна? Можно ли использовать изображения храмовых Божеств для алтаря?

Еще вопрос когда проводим Мангала Арати то сначала все подношения мы предлагаем Кришне а потом Панча-Таттве, Нрисимхадеву, 6 госвами Вриндавана, гуру парампаре, так? Имеет значение сколько кругов вокруг Божеств предлагать благовония и другие предметы Арати? 
Спасибо! 
Суважением, Харе Кришна!

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Юлия!

Примите мои поклоны!




> Я хочу установить дома алтарь и запуталась совсем в какой иерархии ставить изображения божеств, на сайте vasudeva.ru я нашла готовый алтарь для начинающих, и так изображения Радха Кришна стоят рядом с Панча-Таттва и Нрисимхадевой, я также читала что для начинающих лучше поклоняться Панча-Таттве, если так но не нужно ставить изображение Радха Кришна?


Из книги Е.С Бхакти Викаши Свами «Введение в философию и практику Сознания Кришны»:

«Домашний алтарь должен иметь следующие изображения (см. рис.3; номера изображений соответствуют
их положению на алтаре):

1.Изображения	ачарьев сампрадайи:
а)	Ачарьи-основателя ИСККОН А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады;
б)	Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура:
в)	Гауракишоры Даса Бабаджи:
г)	Бхактивиноды Тхакура. Иногда преданные также помещают на алтарь изображение Джаганнатхи Даса
Бабаджи.
2.Шесть	Госвами Вриндавана: Рупа Госвами. Санатана Госвами. Рагхунатха Бхатта Госвами. Рагхунатха
Даса Госвами, Гопала Бхатта Госвами и Джива Госвами. Это — выдающиеся ученики Господа Чайтаньи.
познакомившие мир с философией и практикой Гаудия вайшнавизма.
3 .Панча-таттва (Господь Чайтанья и Его ближайшие спутники: Господь Нитьянанда. Шри Адвайта
Ачарья. Шри Гададхара Пандит, Шриваса Тхакур).
4.Господь Нрисимхадева. Преданные поклоняются этой форме Господа, потому что Господь
Нрисимхадева:
а)	защищает от демонов и всевозможных беспокойств, столь многочисленных в век Кали:
б)	помогает избавиться от укоренившихся в сердце демонических желаний.
5 .Радха-Крншна.
б.Преданные, получившие духовное посвящение или официально принявшие прибежище у одного из гуру
ИСККОН (см. главу "Гуру и духовное посвящение"), помешают на алтарь изображение своего духовного
учителя.
Следует отметить, что изображение того, кто занимает более высокое положение в духовной иерархии,
нельзя помешать ниже изображений тех. кто им поклоняется. Например, изображение гуру никогда не
следует ставить выше изображения Кришны.
Панча-таттва поклоняется Радха-Кришне. а им. в свою очередь, поклоняются ачарьи ученической
преемственности. Поэтому изображение Панча-таттвы должно быть расположено ниже изображения Радха-Кришны. но выше портретов ачарьев сампрадайи.»




> Можно ли использовать изображения храмовых Божеств для алтаря?


Да, можно.




> Еще вопрос когда проводим Мангала Арати то сначала все подношения мы предлагаем Кришне а потом Панча-Таттве, Нрисимхадеву, 6 госвами Вриндавана, гуру парампаре, так? Имеет значение сколько кругов вокруг Божеств предлагать благовония и другие предметы Арати?


Из книги Е.С Бхакти Викаши Свами «Введение в философию и практику Сознания Кришны»:

"Согласно опубликованному в ИСККОН руководству по поклонению Божествам, предметы во время арати
предлагаются следующим образом. Сперва подношение следует показать Шриле Прабхупаде (или, если вы
уже приняли прибежище у одного из гуру ИСККОН. своему духовному учителю и затем Шриле Прабхупаде).
Мы не можем предлагать что-либо непосредственно Кришне. Сначала мы должны предложить это своему
духовному учителю. Таким образом, мы должны предлагать предметы подношения Господу, сознавая себя
слугой Шрилы Прабхупады и всех гуру парампары. Предлагая тот или иной предмет, мы плавно описываем
им по часовой стрелке сначала вокруг стоп Господа, затем вокруг головы и. наконец, вокруг всего тела.
Таким же образом предложите данный предмет сперва Шримати Радхарани. затем Господу Чайтанье.
Господу Нитьянанде и далее всем гуру парампары от старшего к младшему, заканчивая своим духовным
учителем. Мы предлагаем Шримати Радхарани то. что было предложено Кришне, а Господу Чайтанье — то.
что предложено Радхе и т.д. В некоторых писаниях говорится, что, предлагая тот или иной предмет,
необходимо описывать им определенное число кругов."

Спасибо Вам за Ваши вопросы, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

